# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA

## adomar

Se vende terreno 1500 mt2 a 100 mt del mercado mayorista hugo cervantes minaya LA PARADITA SJL jicamarca lima,, 15 x 100 de fondo en lomas baja,, mínimo 1000 mt2, en la zona existen muchas inversiones, talleres, depósitos, colegios, club etc.,, . esta cerca al Hospital de Jicamarca Pedro Lopez Guillén, Municipalidad de Jicamarca anexo 22, Comisaria de PNP San Antonio de Jicamarca, Plaza de Armas Anexo 22 de Jicamarca y la Iglesia.si le interesa me escribe, fotos de la zona cerca al terreno,,saludos desanjuajicamarca.jpginteriormercado.jpginteriorterreno2.jpgovalofiesta5.jpgTemas similares: TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA

----------

